

Tim O'Reilly: The Oracle of Silicon Valley - pjhyett
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100501/the-oracle-of-silicon-valley_Printer_Friendly.html

======
blasdel
_O'Reilly says he sometimes wonders what would have happened if he had raised
venture capital and given his company a chance to get really big. But he
sounds more amused by this question than truly troubled by it. "Money is like
gasoline during a road trip," he says. "You don't want to run out of gas on
your trip, but you're not doing a tour of gas stations. You have to pay
attention to money, but it shouldn't be about the money."_

------
astine
That's a title to go to one's head.

------
azsromej
Also, chock full of images (O'Reilly with glasses in 1988) and ads
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315614>

